# So confused!



## jenp (Apr 22, 2015)

I read through all the threads I could regarding this and can't seem to find an answer. i realize that I would want to remove the tag on a shirt if it says "gildan" or whatever. But do they sell shirts with tags that only have the stuff needed (like wash care/size/etc) so that I can then just leave it there, and add my company name with my heat transfer? I hope my question makes sense! 
I am having trouble finding a good tshirt place for baby/kid shirts too-which is what I need.

ETA-good quality shirts btw. Ones that don't bleed/shrink.


----------



## TheForeverTruth (Nov 19, 2014)

if you have a Tax Id sign up with sanmar.com


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

That may make it look like a cheap shirt. I like the easy tear away tags so there is no sign of hiding the brand. I have clients that bring me a lot of AAA shirts and I screen their tags while the tags are still in them so they don't get miss sized. If your putting your own name on the product, I'd screen them. I don't understand why companies put cheep iron on tags in there shirts that fall apart after a few washes. I makes them look bad. I see some brands that the print is falling apart straight out the box from the distributer.


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

Oh yeah! I like Rabit Skins.


----------



## jenp (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks all! I guess I am just confused because I wouldn't want it to have the brand of the tshirt on the shirts I sell, would I? If I could ultimately just buy one that says the size then I'd be golden!


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

I think... by law it has to say what country it was sewn in and what material its made of.


----------

